# Divers



## SidVicious (Aug 19, 2014)

Got out yesterday during the storm, and was able to get in a great diver shoot. Can't beat days like that. Got a mixed bag of birds including Scaup, Canvasbacks, Bufflehead, Teal, Pintail, and Gadwall.


----------



## SidVicious (Aug 19, 2014)

Cant get the second picture to go in correctly, but you can click the link.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

SidVicious said:


> Cant get the second picture to go in correctly, but you can click the link.












-DallanC


----------



## SidVicious (Aug 19, 2014)

Thank you, DallanC!


----------



## 7summits (Nov 28, 2017)

This is encouraging for my Diver Disease. Nice Bag!


----------



## richard rouleau (Apr 12, 2008)

Nice job on the birds


----------



## Pumpgunner (Jan 12, 2010)

That's a perfect pile of birds right there! I love divers, the way they come screaming into the decoys is something I'll never get tired of seeing. Plus the cans and bluebills are usually really tasty! Buffleheads not so much though......


----------



## Shadow Man (Feb 22, 2017)

That's a heck of a nice pile of birds, congrats!


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

Nice. Me like cans.


----------



## SidVicious (Aug 19, 2014)

Same! Any day I can get cans is a good day


----------



## Raptor1 (Feb 1, 2015)

That's a great day out!!!!


----------



## wagdog (Jan 6, 2009)

Pumpgunner said:


> That's a perfect pile of birds right there! I love divers, the way they come screaming into the decoys is something I'll never get tired of seeing. Plus the cans and bluebills are usually really tasty! Buffleheads not so much though......


You can make some good sausage out of the less desirable divers. They don't make great jerky in my experience....


----------

